# Small New Necron Rumour



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lancaster over on Warseer had this to say about Necrons:



> Necrons will be released in the latter half of 2009, Augest-ish.
> 
> C'tan will be summoned to the field like daemons, replacing a Lord, ala Dawn of War.
> 
> Is this new information?


Like I said, slight tidbit. However, Brimstone gave it a bit of credibility with the following answer:



> > Originally Posted by Lancaster View Post
> > Necrons will be released in the latter half of 2009, Augest-ish.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for the little tidbit, I think I'll wait until August to get the codex.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The second bit is same old, but the release date looks possible...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Of all the armies that need updating, necrons are definitely at the bottom of the list... :ireful2:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

when will dark eldar make their return


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

when will DE erturn possibly in 2010 or later knowing GW they only like ipdating 1 race and we all know it

bloody space marines.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Dunno. Other then being rather static I think the Necron codex and army are rather solid atm.

Z


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Good. C'tan plus a lord was a bit much.

-Dirge


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think necrons are ready to be spruced up.

Maybe not the models as much as the rules. I think there are only a couple of template builds which are any use.

However it wont stop the usual suspects bleating about models being outdated by the codex I suppose :wink:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Necrons need an update pretty badly... More choice would be exremely nice, along with making some of the useless units more viable.

On the DE; I heard GW don't actually have the rights to the mini's as they were designed/created by someone who retained the rights and left the company so they're waiting for the copyright to expire, or something... sounds dubious to me. Then again, the DE are still pretty good, compared to Necrons. They just have shit models.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sman i hope this is wrong I don't want to get rid of my lord to have the nightbringer I want both on the table at the same time.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

DarknessDawns said:


> when will dark eldar make their return


_Sorry but I just have to:_
Why is it that there always pops in "when will DE be remade" in all 40k rumour threads? I know the list is old as dirt, but that doesnt affect the other list thats discussed in this thread:no:

For the C'Tan summoning I hope thats just a bad rumour. The diffrent levels of lords sounds better, send the C'Tans to Apoc with all other weird things!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

GW plans to release new DE in 2012 the day after the world ends...but if the world doesn't end they won't release them.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> For the C'Tan summoning I hope thats just a bad rumour. The diffrent levels of lords sounds better, send the C'Tans to Apoc with all other weird things!


the different levels of lords ARE happening, 
the C'tan are almost certainly going over to Apocalypse, 
no idea where the summoning idea comes from though


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Necrons need an update pretty badly... More choice would be exremely nice, along with making some of the useless units more viable.
> 
> On the DE; I heard GW don't actually have the rights to the mini's as they were designed/created by someone who retained the rights and left the company so they're waiting for the copyright to expire, or something... sounds dubious to me. Then again, the DE are still pretty good, compared to Necrons. They just have shit models.


Dark Eldar are being done, right now, (well maybe not at this particular minute) sounds like an early 2010 release to me


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The levels of Lords is already referenced in the BRB. I Like the idea of a summon for C'tan, but not if it replaces the summoning Lord...


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> no idea where the summoning idea comes from though


it comes from people playing too much dawn of war 

M


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> when will DE erturn possibly in 2010 or later knowing GW they only like ipdating 1 race and we all know it
> 
> bloody space marines.


Damn straight and it's ticking me but until there release I will continue on my winning streak with them crushing all who stand in the way including puny pathetic little marines.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The necrons just need a rules tune up a few points reduction, a new troop choice and transport like a hover platform that is open topped a cheaper lord and a slight stat reduction in the necron warrior basic area of caombat aka WS 3 and a save of 4+ or make feel no pain harder.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Necrons don't have 'feel no pain'. It's basically the same, but I'm not about to lose my Death Company's big bonus just cuz a few metal skeletons are a tad frustrating for some people. Personally I'd rather see an IG or a DE update than a Necron one, but that's not what this thread is about is it? I just played Necrons in Apocalypse earlier this weekend and they managed to do just fine against my BA army, taking out my Vindicator, Predator Annihilator and my Baal Predator all in CC within two turns...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

To be honest the main thing that Necrons need is, NOT to be stronger, but:

1. The language used in the Codex needs to be updated so that it matches with 5th ed. and gets rid of some of the ambiguity. This could include using USRs for more of the units to fix a lot of the confusion about some of the unique rules.

2. More choice. Not only is there a lack of different unit types but you can't even upgrade/modify the ones that there are (appart from adding DisFields to some...). With the new weight placed on Troops in 5th ed. it is a bit unbalanced to only have a single option that is so costly and required to do so much of the work in the army. Warriors have to do all the fighting and somehow sit on objectives at the same time...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Personally I think necrons should be able to lose the Phase Out at 75% casualities because that really sucks and there should be something like a giant destroyer body that units should be able to ride, or they should be able to grab onto destroyers/heavy destroyers, tomb spyders or surf on scarabs


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

i hope they just remove the c'tan all together. no other army gets a unit of tha power(i think?) to use in regular games ( please dont bring up Gazghull or abbadon, they are still not as good as either c'tan)


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

my friend as made rules and models of 2 other c'tan called the void dragon and the outsider and uses all 4 in apocalypse battle........not a good day out for my marines


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

It's got same S/T as a wraithlord, lol


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

DAvo001 said:


> i hope they just remove the c'tan all together. no other army gets a unit of tha power(i think?) to use in regular games ( please dont bring up Gazghull or abbadon, they are still not as good as either c'tan)


I agree that something has to be done about the C'tan if they are to stay in normal games. Having an unstoppable god stomping around the battlefield just ruins the game balance for me, especially in small games. IC's shouldn't be so powerful that even elite troops have no chance of touching them.


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

ShadowMatt said:


> I agree that something has to be done about the C'tan if they are to stay in normal games. Having an unstoppable god stomping around the battlefield just ruins the game balance for me, especially in small games. IC's shouldn't be so powerful that even elite troops have no chance of touching them.


i disagree, a big squad of termies can lay the smackdown on a ctan without too much difficulty, or a unit of 20 CSM with a power fist and two meltas (which is about the same points). also i heard something about +1 T to all units


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

ShadowMatt said:


> I agree that something has to be done about the C'tan if they are to stay in normal games. Having an unstoppable god stomping around the battlefield just ruins the game balance for me, especially in small games. IC's shouldn't be so powerful that even elite troops have no chance of touching them.


It's an MC not an IC. Elites are as affective vs a C'tan as they are vs a Venerable Dreadnought, but nobody complains about *them*. And the Dread is cheaper!

Plasma, rockets, las cannons, snipers, force weapons, heavy bolters, assault cannons and *many *other things are able to hurt the C'tan: so stop bitching and start working on a strategy. 

I hate it when players only ever use a single tactic or strategy and if it doesn't work it must be because the enemy army is 'broken' and can't be beaten by anything. How lame is that. The great thing about 40k is that there are no invincible armies, and everyone has a chance vs anyone else (not like WFB; e.g. Ogres have no chance vs Dark Elves).


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Think about it like this. Necrons have little to choose from and some units can be a waste of points, plus necrons have the PO. If the necron player wants to spent a few hundred points on a powerful god that can kill then die and the army basicaly PO then it's their choice. DO NOT COMPLAIN!!!
DarknessWithin


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

ShadowMatt said:


> I agree that something has to be done about the C'tan if they are to stay in normal games. Having an unstoppable god stomping around the battlefield just ruins the game balance for me, especially in small games. IC's shouldn't be so powerful that even elite troops have no chance of touching them.


Post makes me lol. 

My C'Tan goes down 70% of the time before they make it to or through the first line. Eldar, ELDAR!!!...Orks, CSM, SM, a Guard army, and especially Tau... it doesnt matter. I have probably played two games where my Nightbringer lived. And they ended in a draw. One Ork and the other I think was an Eldar fight.

People focus more on the stats than on what randomness follows the dice. I cant tell you how many times my armor saves failed hard... if there was a 0 on the dice it would belly up the most. Just because they have a bunch of wounds and STR doesn't count for jack if they don't hit anything or save. They don't have a chance to resurrect or a secondary save... (hmmm, Venerable Dread?) they cost a lot and their save is pretty high. Plus its less Necrons to field to boost Phaseout. Look at the negatives before stats and positive attributes.

In short its a gamble to field one because of less experienced players freaking out about them and they focus fire them to death. Which sometimes works to our benefit because they aren't shooting troops and other units. But if they get 12 shots off and the C'Tan fails half hes dead. Points wasted- Necrons.


IMO the things you should be afraid of are Scarabs, Lords and Monoliths.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I have fielded the Nightbringer before and to me he was a TOTAL WASTE. He killed three Nurgle Marines and then died. I actually took the mini and converted it for my Chaos army.

I would like to see some new units for the Necrons, or at least some modification options for the existing troops. There are numerous threads bemoaning the reasons that things should change. All I can say is that I have a significant "WIN" tally with my army. I would however like to see some new equipment or models that can give the Necrons some more "character". I realize that the Necrons are the equivalent of Zombies in WH Fantasy, but that doesn't mean there shouldn't be some wiggle room. When a Necron player fights another Necron player, it is the most bland game in existance... I know... I did it.

I started to collect SM's because I got bored with the Necrons. Don't get me wrong.. I like the army, but I have a 2500 pt army already for Necrons and I didn't need to add any more. They got stale. 

I hope that the new army codex is released in Aug, I for one will be buying it.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Funny, how the biggest complainers ITT are necron players telling other people to stop complaining...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Trandoshanjake said:


> Funny, how the biggest complainers ITT are necron players telling other people to stop complaining...


Although its true its so annoying. Imagine people complaining about the ranged attacks of the tau. Trust me you'd get annoyed quickly.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Or the Close Combat of Tyranids. People need to remember it's just a game.


----------

